# Private german (native) teacher wanted!



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking for a german native teacher who will come daily for approx.4 hrs
German Curcc.of Bayern or Thueringen Primary class 4.


----------



## jOLOFIN (Jun 19, 2009)

Bobbi2 said:


> Looking for a german native teacher who will come daily for approx.4 hrs
> German Curcc.of Bayern or Thueringen Primary class 4.


Is it possible to send you a private message?


----------



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

jOLOFIN said:


> Is it possible to send you a private message?


Yes, sure - [email protected]


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Prepare for spam!!


----------



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

why prep for spam?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is foolish to leave a personal email address on a public forum as there are internet tools that 'harvest' recognisable addresses. No doubt you will now receive a load of charming emails offering you a share in a Nigerian bank account or advising you that you have won some lottery...

-


----------



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It is foolish to leave a personal email address on a public forum as there are internet tools that 'harvest' recognisable addresses. No doubt you will now receive a load of charming emails offering you a share in a Nigerian bank account or advising you that you have won some lottery...
> 
> -


Thanks. This anyway happend by accident. I wanted to give the email only to
the member who wrote me before...


----------

